# Hopper Requests posted to Dish



## garywiley (Jun 16, 2007)

Last week I ungraded my 2-622's and a 612 to the Hopper and 3 Joeys. The installer was a little late, but the install went well. Yesterday I had a Joey replaced, because it would not connect. 
Generally I am very happy with the system, but the following are some issues that need to be corrected:
The icons are very appealing, but they are too small to display the required information on recordings. Please give us an option to show, recorded shows, in a list.
Either change the recording default to "new only" or give us the options the select the default.
The page up and down does not move to the next page. It moves 2 out of 3 lines.
The popup menus are see through, like Windows 7. This makes them hard to read. Please turn this off or give the user the option to turn it off.
Add an option to copy the Hopper’s favorites to the Joeys.
I record numerous prime time network shows. I find the Hopper very cumbersome to use to “save series” in PTA. To setup saving a PTA show, you have to wait for PTA to record the show, and then select the Icon in the PTA folder and select “save series”. You then need to go to timers and edit the entry to change “new and reruns” to “new only. Once you do this, the only feedback you get is the timer on the timer page.
If you go to the guide and select a PTA show and select “save series”, you set up a manual timer.
I request the ability to use the guide to save PTA shows. This would require a new menu item when you select a PTA show. In addition to “save series” the new menu item would be “PTA save series”.
I also request feedback in the guide and the recorded shows, indicating that they are setup for “PTA save series”.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

garywiley said:


> Either change the recording default to "new only" or give us the options the select the default.


Create a Series Timer with the options you want (New only) Before finally clicking "Create", look over to the left and check the "Save as Defaults" button.



garywiley said:


> The popup menus are see through, like Windows 7. This makes them hard to read. Please turn this off or give the user the option to turn it off.


Which popups are you talking about? The Info button popup? Just press Info again and it becomes solid. Dish receivers have been this way for a long time.



garywiley said:


> I record numerous prime time network shows. I find the Hopper very cumbersome to use to "save series" in PTA. To setup saving a PTA show, you have to wait for PTA to record the show, and then select the Icon in the PTA folder and select "save series". You then need to go to timers and edit the entry to change "new and reruns" to "new only. Once you do this, the only feedback you get is the timer on the timer page.
> If you go to the guide and select a PTA show and select "save series", you set up a manual timer.
> I request the ability to use the guide to save PTA shows. This would require a new menu item when you select a PTA show. In addition to "save series" the new menu item would be "PTA save series".
> I also request feedback in the guide and the recorded shows, indicating that they are setup for "PTA save series".


Just setup a manual timer for the show like you always have. The Hopper will know it's in the Primetime block and not use a separate tuner for it. It will then auto save over to your DVR partition. This allows you the option of saving only new as well.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

If the episode is new the timer will default to "new only"
If the episode is a repeat the timer will default to "new and reruns" 
If the episode is a movie or other special event the timer will default to "once"
I think DISH did pretty good when they set up the timer frequency defaults.


----------



## garywiley (Jun 16, 2007)

I just tried your suggestion of save series from the guide. It worked fine, but last week it created manual timers, and I got incorrect information from Dish tech. support.

Thanks


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You will find you will get accurate information provided by the members here. Plus, I am on the site everyday when I'm working so I'm available to troubleshoot and answer questions. Thanks.



garywiley said:


> I just tried your suggestion of save series from the guide. It worked fine, but last week it created manual timers, and I got incorrect information from Dish tech. support.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

I would like to be able to see all the future broadcasts of a show/movie from the guide. I am not sure if this feature existed or maybe still exists and I don't know how to bring it up... 
I find it very useful.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Just do a "search" for the show/movie then select from the results and you will see all future showings that are in the current guide.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

i would like to see the AUTO TUNING that was on the 722k


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The Hopper will do AUTO TUNE timers.


----------



## markn455 (Jan 17, 2004)

domingos35 said:


> i would like to see the AUTO TUNING that was on the 722k


Well, it has "auto tune" but it works a little funky. If someone can play around with it to figure out how to do it easily that would be great. Here is what I have found:

You have to first select the program which you want to use with the auto-tune feature. Your only option is to set it up to record. Go ahead and do that. Then, you have to go in to your DVR timers and find the one you just setup. When you edit that timer, you have the option to change it at the top of the screen. I think that this was just an oversight when they went through to use case for that feature. Anyway, it is a pain to do it this way but until they come up with a better way, this seems to be the way you have to do it.

Please, if someone knows of another way, please share it with the group.

Mark
Ball Ground, GA


----------

